# Hairless Rescue



## Korra

One of two newest rescues is hooded hairless who is very pregnant. She should have them any day. If you guys want to stay updated I would be happy to spam you with pictures


----------



## nanashi7

Pictures are a must! I love little babies and if she's hairless she might have adorable fuzzy patchworks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra

If I had to guess, she will probably have them today or tonight. Although, it would not be the first time a mom has proven me wrong


----------



## toke

Ah so many babies everywhere, I love it . I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## evander

She is beautiful!!!! And quite ready to pop!!!


----------



## Korra

So to clarify, those pictures were from last night. Let us look at how she looks this evening.


I really hope tonight is the night.


----------



## Daniel

Sadly, hairless females tend to make poor moms. Often their babies don't survive. Let's hope this is not the case with this one.


----------



## Korra

No pups yet...She keeps getting bigger and bigger.
She has been named Sigourney by a friend of mine(for some reason) and it has stuck. 
Come on girl, deliver those pups.


----------



## Korra

She is delivering now, I will update when she is finished.


----------



## EverGreen

I'm so excited!!! I love to watch them grow up on this forum.


----------



## nanashi7

Good luck to momma hairless! If she's gonna have a long name we need a nickname...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra

There are 11 pups and I believe she is finished. She might have one or two more, but she looks to be done to me. 
I will look more closely at them all tomorrow, but for now I just checked to make sure how many and if everyone is alive. All pups are alive and look great.


----------



## EverGreen

Aww! Congrats on cute babies!


----------



## Korra

We can call her Siggy for short(which sounds like my own hairless' name Ziggy lol) She is being a great mom so far.


----------



## nanashi7

Siggy not having any problems with warmth or milk? Make sure to give her soy milk to help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra

None yet, she has a nice hut and a lots of bedding. Since she already runs at a higher temp than furred rats, I think as long as she has a proper hide and lots of food to fuel her metabolism, her body heat keeps the babies warm.


----------



## SarahEden

I have hairless dogs and I have to agree the nakeds are much warmer than furred. They are awesome little heating pads  

These little jelly beans! Can't wait to see them grow


----------



## nanashi7

I've read that we perceive them as warmer since they've no hair buffer but their the same temperature. So lovely heating pads to us as we have a lower body temp but they actually cannot retain heat very well so they catch chills (why hairless rats are recommended to have furred friends). Normally not a problem until she needs to keep a bunch of other naked rats warm. I would recommend monitoring it closely since first three days casualties take place. If it seems low, a heating pad on low under part of their nest should help as should her box 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra

I have read that somewhere as well.
But regardless, she is doing great. No problems at all. All 11 made it through the night and have big milk bands. 
I am uploading photos now.


----------



## Korra

There are 7 females and 4 males. 2 of the females are black eyed and 1 of the males is. 
The females

The males


You can see some of the nice thick milkbands


----------



## toke

And the journey begins, beautiful babies . Can you tell when they are born how many will be hairless?


----------



## monster_paws

OP, where are you located?


----------



## Korra

I am located in GA, but I can do transport into bordering states within reason. 
And no, won't be able to tell just yet. I can probably tell when they are about 3 days old and the whiskers start to come in.


----------



## monster_paws

^ Darn. I'm on the other side of the country.


----------



## raving_ratties

I'm in PA, close enough, right? I'm not able to travel, but I'm very interested in adopting when the babies get older. Are you maybe willing to come to Pennsylvania in a few weeks? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra

I think that one is a bit too far sadly  I was talking more about South Carolina and Tennessee.


----------



## Korra

I checked on the pups just a minute ago(I had checked on them about an hour before) and one of the pink eyed female pups was dead. She had a nice full band but was already gone. I have had this happen in 2 of the 4 litters I have fostered, so while it is sad, I am not too upset. The little baby probably suffocated, which is to be expected with such a large number. 
Regardless, everyone else is doing great.


----------



## Korra

I just looked in on everyone and even the little runt female has a nice milkband. Everyone is warm and happy and Sig is a very good mom. Tempest got near the cage at one point and momma freaked out and tried to attack her. So protective. 
I will have better pics of this tomorrow, but the three black eyed pups are showing pigmentation. The male is a berk and the females are hooded. How pretty!


----------



## Finnebon

Oh wow, I just realized I know you from your tumblr page (I found your Tumblr through Lisa). I'm excited that you're on this forum too, I get to see so many more pictures here! Good luck with the rest of your babies! They're all so cute! ;D


----------



## Korra

Oh you just realized?! I thought you knew haha! We had messaged each other over the past few days and I thought you knew it was me XD


----------



## Daniel

Cute!

We seem to get alot of girl-heavy litters on here I've noticed.


----------



## Finnebon

Nope! I had no idea! Haha. I know I messaged you on tumblr about your babies, but when I was browsing through threads and clicked on the hairless topic here, I saw that you mentioned Ziggy and I finally made the connection *derp*


----------



## Korra

So I have pictures coming up. They are from 2 days ago. 
Ok so, of the ten little pups, we have 2 hooded and 1 berkshire. The rest are albino.






So I have started picking out a few names. They are just meant to be funny and to help me identify. All of my rescues get names from me, and I think only 1 of them has ever kept the name I gave them. (I have rescued roughly 70 or so) Ok, so here are the names, keep in mind that a friend of mine named mom rat Sigourney, so I just rolled with that theme.


This is Tadpole, Holes, and Avatar. Large female hooded, male berkshire, runty female hooded


This is Alien, she is a little albino female.

The others look just like Alien, but here are their names.
Females- Ghostbuster, Copycat, Infamous, and Snow Cake
Males -Wall-E, Weaver, and Vantage (Point)


----------



## Minky

Amazing photos. How can you tell Alien apart from the rest of the group?


----------



## Korra

I could for that day because hers were the first ears to pop forward. But now I do not know which one she is


----------



## Korra

So we are at day 9 and everyone is going to be hairless. `You can see the silly little baby fuzz they have :3
We have one agouti hooded female, one black hooded female, four albino females, 3 albino males, and one black berkshire male.


----------



## saratherussiandog

Aww.. 
Is Charlotte,NC too far? It's south North Carolina(you probably know), so really close to South Carolina.


----------



## Korra

It depends on how far you are willing to drive as well. I live in North GA near Atlanta, so it depends on the drive.


----------



## Eden10

LOVE the berks!!! Can't wait to see them when they are bigger...always wanted a dark coloured hairless. Beautiful pics


----------



## Korra

Eyes started to open this morning


----------



## Finnebon

<333


----------



## Korra

Momma is doing well



Pup nursing on his own foot


----------



## evander

Oh. Holy. Cuteness!!!!!


----------



## saratherussiandog

Ooooh!!! So much cuteness! ;DYou take really beautiful photos. I just have a plain digital camera


----------



## RattieLover1331

Aw they are too cute! I'm glad she is a good rattie momma


----------



## ReptilesAndRats

Adorable! I wish best of luck to thirty growth, ect. I'm glad momma is okay. : )I read you might be willing to come to Tennessee?.. Just saying I'd totally be interested in one if the cutie females.


----------



## Korra

How far would you be willing to travel? We might could meet in the middle.
Sorry for being so late on the pictures. I am going to be putting a bunch up. The ones on the polka dotted background are from a few days ago and the others are from this evening. 
Also, a few days ago I answered an ad for someone that said that bought snake food and snake wouldnt eat. He was giving the pups away for free and they had yet to open their eyes. So I took a gamble and hoped Sig would take them. She did! All three little pups are doing well.


----------



## Korra

So these pictures I am putting up now are from today. Some of the pups are starting to lose their fuzz.


----------



## saratherussiandog

I'm glad they are all doing well! I love their fur, it looks pretty crazy right now. Too cute! It was really nice of you to take in those three pups.


----------



## ReptilesAndRats

I'm around the Knoxville area so if you make a meeting plan, I'll drive however long you feel. : ) I travel often, so. And wow, the babies are looking adorable!


----------



## Korra

Thank you!! I am putting up some photos from today. The only ratties without holds on them currently are two little males. The standard earred youngest foster and one of the PEW hairless. Some of the people who have put holds on some of the ratties are not answering lately though, so after a few days I will revoke their holds and put the pups back up for adoption again.
The fosters are doing great. The youngest male actually started to crack his eye open today. Sometimes he scares me though. He sleeps so deeply that I think he is dead. I pick him up and he is limp as a rag. Only after a few seconds in the air does he spring back to life!


----------



## Korra




----------



## ReptilesAndRats

I see. : o Well, it's unfortunate you only have males up as my big cage is a female colony. Though, if you revoke any holds on a female, do contact me through a message on here?I wish the best to all their health, lovely rats!


----------



## ohmyhi

Just found this and I wanted to say how adorable all the pictures were! Also thank you for sharing  it was amazing to see the little ones grow


----------



## Kinsey

I so wish you were closer. I have been hunting everywhere for a hairless.

Beautiful babies <3


----------



## TexasRatties

Omg those babies are stinkin cute!!! I live in Texas otherwise I would probably adopt


----------



## Korra

Thanks guys. They all managed to find homes months ago


----------

